# Foot alignment question



## jim p (Oct 29, 2003)

I thought that the feet needed to be parallel and squared to the target. I was looking at this gold medal match and it looks like both archers are pointing their front foot toward the target. 

Take a look at this video at 10:31 seconds. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tRbeSIbHefs

What is the official coaching opinion on the positioning of the feet?


----------



## Moebow (Jul 8, 2010)

In the NTS, about 10 to 30 degrees open to the target. Feet should be ROUGHLY parallel but natural (comfortable). There are several techniques used to find proper foot alignment and angle for individual archers.


----------



## jim p (Oct 29, 2003)

Thanks. It looks like those guys have the back foot perpendicular to the target and the front foot pointed at the target. I guess this would be called a T stance. 

I think that I will play with it to see if it makes me more stable. I used to shoot about a 20 degree spread but changed when I saw some information about keeping the feet parallel and square to the target.

I have recently become interested in checking the form of the top shooters to see what I can learn. I also like having top level coaches give me input about what I am observing.


----------



## RCR_III (Mar 19, 2011)

Everyone's goot position will be a little different depending on their body structure and how they align their shoulders as well. The best advice on this subject I can give is test and find out what works best for you, then memorize that position. I have an article I've written about finding your perfect stance to help you aim and shoot more consistently, instead of fighting the upper and lower halves of your body against each other. It can be found in my signature below on my website. 

The "T" stance involves your whole body. Basically you body will form a T because you will align it based on skeletal structure. Feet underneath knees, then hips, then shoulders, then the arms will be in alignment from the bow hand's thumb, wrist, elbow, shoulder, collar bones, to the release side shoulder, elbow, and wrist. 

This position gives a good starting point to teach because it is repeatable easier than other variations. Also, because of it relying on skeletal structure there is less muscle memory needed from shot to shot. Eliminating as much muscle reliance as possible will help you be more consistent from shot to shot because the tension won't be varying. Especially under high stress instances in a tournament.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

jim p said:


> I thought that the feet needed to be parallel and squared to the target. I was looking at this gold medal match and it looks like both archers are pointing their front foot toward the target.
> 
> Take a look at this video at 10:31 seconds. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tRbeSIbHefs
> 
> What is the official coaching opinion on the positioning of the feet?


Archery Anatomy
by Ray Axford.

excellent discussion on foot position,
and the effects on the pelvis/hip joint connection.


----------



## jim p (Oct 29, 2003)

I have the signatures and avatars turned off. Could you please give me your website addrress?



RCR_III said:


> Everyone's goot position will be a little different depending on their body structure and how they align their shoulders as well. The best advice on this subject I can give is test and find out what works best for you, then memorize that position. I have an article I've written about finding your perfect stance to help you aim and shoot more consistently, instead of fighting the upper and lower halves of your body against each other. It can be found in my signature below on my website.
> 
> The "T" stance involves your whole body. Basically you body will form a T because you will align it based on skeletal structure. Feet underneath knees, then hips, then shoulders, then the arms will be in alignment from the bow hand's thumb, wrist, elbow, shoulder, collar bones, to the release side shoulder, elbow, and wrist.
> 
> This position gives a good starting point to teach because it is repeatable easier than other variations. Also, because of it relying on skeletal structure there is less muscle memory needed from shot to shot. Eliminating as much muscle reliance as possible will help you be more consistent from shot to shot because the tension won't be varying. Especially under high stress instances in a tournament.


----------



## jim p (Oct 29, 2003)

I have a book on archery anatomy. I don't remember the author. I will see if I can find it.



nuts&bolts said:


> Archery Anatomy
> by Ray Axford.
> 
> excellent discussion on foot position,
> and the effects on the pelvis/hip joint connection.


----------



## Joe Schnur (Mar 22, 2012)

Generally counter or twist tension will create variation in your shot you want an unstressed stance naturally stable but if you are twisting to get on target then it is likely to twist you off when you are tired or distracted making for variation


----------



## RCR_III (Mar 19, 2011)

@jim It's www.rcrchery.wordpress.com


----------



## jim p (Oct 29, 2003)

I checked out the website and it has some very good information. I changed my foot alignment and was instantly steadier. I tried the T stance and was much more wobbly and unsteady.


----------



## pwyrick (Feb 13, 2011)

jim p said:


> I thought that the feet needed to be parallel and squared to the target. I was looking at this gold medal match and it looks like both archers are pointing their front foot toward the target.
> 
> Take a look at this video at 10:31 seconds. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tRbeSIbHefs
> 
> What is the official coaching opinion on the positioning of the feet?


Looks like both shooters stances are from what is now called the "National Training System", as Moebow referenced. NTS is the new name for the B.E.S.T. (Biomechanically Efficient Shooting Technique). NTS has been mostly for Olympic Recurve shooters but is also evolving into the compound world. Scholastic 3D Archery and US Collegiate Archery are both teaching this method. As I watch the shooters' foot and shoulder positions, they certainly could be following this shooting style. Don't know for sure, but they are consistent. And, it is about creating tension in the torso and core muscles in order to create a more stable shooting platform.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

pwyrick said:


> Looks like both shooters stances are from what is now called the "National Training System", as Moebow referenced. NTS is the new name for the B.E.S.T. (Biomechanically Efficient Shooting Technique). NTS has been mostly for Olympic Recurve shooters but is also evolving into the compound world. Scholastic 3D Archery and US Collegiate Archery are both teaching this method. As I watch the shooters' foot and shoulder positions, they certainly could be following this shooting style. Don't know for sure, but they are consistent. And, it is about creating tension in the torso and core muscles in order to create a more stable shooting platform.


The tension comes from the torque, the twist through the core.

Not just the foot position,
but feet
hips pointing one direction

and shoulders pointing a different direction.


----------



## pwyrick (Feb 13, 2011)

nuts&bolts said:


> the tension comes from the torque, the twist through the core.
> 
> Not just the foot position,
> but feet
> ...


x2!


----------



## jim p (Oct 29, 2003)

Thanks for the better picture. The feet are not a perfect T stance but the feet are far from being parallel.


----------



## b-a-maniak (Apr 19, 2014)

So, those white marks they stand on are used for more than just a "foul" line. Makes sense now... Seems like a version of that might be useful for practice sessions. Cool stuff.


----------



## Joe Schnur (Mar 22, 2012)

I found both feet 15degrees towards the target from perpendicular works good for me and less than or equal to 1 foot length between the feet


----------



## V Chen (Nov 30, 2014)

The official NTS stance is with your feet open to the target as Moebow mentioned. 

However, beyond NTS, there is no "official coaching opinion" - stance is a debated topic in the coaching community. It really boils down to your skill level and comfort level. You will see archers doing open, square, and closed stance. If you are a beginner, I would recommend square stance.

Also, you mentioned that you were watching the top shooters and trying to imitate their form. I highly discourage people from imitating others because archery is such a individual specific sport. Not only that, but their skill level is going to be far above the average shooter, so their form may have elements that the average shooter won't be able to imitate properly (think of a 5th grader trying to learn calculus!). The best way to learn archery is to hire a competent and well-established coach that can give you personalized advice.


----------

